# Scotch



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm looking for opinions on good $30-$40 range single malts. Islay, Highland, Speyside, Lowland.....all included. I really want to have some choices to try this fall and winter. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Macallan 12 or 18 is my go to scotch. Good and not to expensive.

Dalmore is also another good one. You may want to try their cigar malt as well.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

An excellent peaty, sea-spray, floral *Islay *malt is Laphraoig 10 yr Cask Strength with the red stripe on the label, available here:

http://www.missionliquor.com/Store/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1080182500&PNAME=Laphroaig+10+Years+Original+Cask+Strength+750ml

Although it's outside your stated price range, I thought I would mention it for its Islay character.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I love Islays and 16 year lagavulin is my favorite, but out of your price range. I would still get it!

Alternate Islay in your price range is Bowmore (low $20's), and the 12 year Bowmore is still well below $40 I believe.


Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm a fan of the "peat monster" Laphroaig and other Islay malts but for high end, affordable single malts, I have to agree with Richard (RPB67) - Macallan.

As for inexpensive everyday, The Glenlivet 12 year old is a benchmark.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

grinch said:


> I'm looking for opinions on good $30-$40 range single malts. Islay, Highland, Speyside, Lowland.....all included. I really want to have some choices to try this fall and winter. Thanks for your comments!


One of the very best Speyside SMS you can buy is Aberlour. The 10 and 12 yo. are in your price range. Another great Spayside is Balvenie, I really like the 12yo DoubleWood, which is in your price range, as is the 10 yo.Founders Reserve. Dalwhinnie is a wonderfull Spayside, but their lowest priced will be at the top of your price range. Another great Spayside is Glenfarclas, the 10 and 12 yo and maybe even the 15 yo should be in your price range. Glenfiddich and Glenlivet are both excellent and two of the more popular Sayside SMS. The Glenfiddich Special Reserve and Classic are in you price range. The Glenlivet Archive and the 12 yo are in your price range. Still another exceptional Speyside is the MaCallan (A wonderfull SMS). The 7, 10 and 12 yo should be in your price range.

Caol ILA is a fantastic SMS from the Islay Region. Their 12 yo may just be at the top end of your price range. Also from Islay comes Bowmore, a very popular brand, offering a vast array of SMS styles. Many of their offereing will fall in your price range.

From one area you did not mention, which I must recomend, as it is one of my all time favs. From Campbeltown, the Springbank. The younger offering will fall into your price range.

From the Highlands, Glenmorangie and Highland Park are two of the very best. Their youger offerings should fall into your price range.

The ones I have mentioned are the ones I am most familiar with. I hope this helps.

Johnny


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> An excellent peaty, sea-spray, floral *Islay *malt is Laphraoig 10 yr Cask Strength with the red stripe on the label


Agreed...this is one of the GREATEST values in Single Malt Scotch and one of my top 5 all time favorites. At ~$50 and ~58% ABV, you are getting a considerable amount of drinking pleasure for your money in proportion to other scotches (which are usually 43% ABV). Extremely peaty though, so YMMV.

IMHO, Highland Park 12 is another absolutely amazing scotch and can be found under $40. Creamy, leathery and slightly sweet with a touch of peat and smoke on the finish. I actually like this better than the older Highland Parks at 1/2 the price.

If you like Macallan, give Glenfarclas a shot. The 12 is similar, but isnt as mass produced. In fact, its a family run operation and is top quality. As I said, a similar profile to the Mac with sherry, dried fruits, etc on the palate.

Balvenie 12 is another good value in this same flavor family of scotch.

Back to Islay and peaty scotches (my fav.), Ardbeg 10 is another top class drink. Powerful stuff, and never much more than 40 bucks.

Damn, this made me thirsty, time for a drink!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Hell try em all, I have lol
If ya want the McDonalds of scotch go with Glenlivet...and the burger king is Glenfiddich....most of the best scotch is never imported into US in any case so I tend to be involved in group buys which is the only way to make the shipping palatable lol


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Crikey - Group Buy, did someone just mention group buy!!!!!!!

Cheers,

BillyBarue


PS - I think Blends are vastly underated. You can't find it in the states and it is hard as he%^ to find it in Great Britain but there is an Islay Blend called "Black Bottle" that is awesome!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

billybarue said:


> Crikey - Group Buy, did someone just mention group buy!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


You indeed can find black bottle in the states....if ya know where to look


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Hell try em all, I have lol
> If ya want the McDonalds of scotch go with Glenlivet...and the burger king is Glenfiddich....most of the best scotch is never imported into US in any case so I tend to be involved in group buys which is the only way to make the shipping palatable lol


OK ya drunk, kilt wearin' bastage. Yer analogy is somewhat correct. 
BUT . . . . McDonalds is crap food. Glenlivet is decent scotch.

Glenfiddich is like Coors Light (farkin' near water)


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

pnoon said:


> OK ya drunk, kilt wearin' bastage. Yer analogy is somewhat correct.
> BUT . . . . McDonalds is crap food. Glenlivet is decent scotch.


Keep tellin yerself that Poon lol


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Keep tellin yerself that Poon lol


:fu :fu :fu :fu :fu

I only stopped at 5 cuz CS has its limits


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

The Islay single malts mentioned in this thread are excellent. The Bowmore Mariner will be in your price range and although inconsistent (at least to my taste buds) represents an excellent value.

Lagavulin and Laphroaig are big mouthfuls of peat and if you haven't tried them before can take a bit of getting used to. With that being said, Lagavulin 16 yr. is in my opinion, a supreme scotch that also carries a hefty price tag.

For malted Whisky, try Compassbox. They really make fantastic stuff.

Finally, Talisker 10 yr. is priced right and it's got a bit of peat and spice and makes for an excellent scotch, especially when paired with your favorite 'gar.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

and yes group buy was mentioned....I will work one up soon


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

vince321 said:


> Finally, Talisker 10 yr. is priced right and it's got a bit of peat and spice and makes for an excellent scotch, especially when paired with your favorite 'gar.


MMMMM, How did I forget Talisker! The Talisker 10 is truly wonderful. For something a little different, the Distillers Edition Talisker is another wonderful buy for about $50. This one is aged in sherry casks so there is a wonderful sweetness underlying the peppery peaty Talisker flavors.

Black Bottle is indeed available in the states and I agree is an excellent blend. It is a blended from all the Islay malts and thus has a great interplay between the peaty power of Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg, etc and the delicate floral goodness of Bruchladdich and Bunnahabain. A great buy indeed!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I always keep a bottle of Balvenie doublewood in my cabinet. I turned Jerry onto it, he's hooked.:al


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

at this point I looking at for a group buy, 3 selections, 1 low end (under 40ish) i midrange (50-80ish) and high end (yeah....ya know)
all these prices do not take into account shipping....we'll figure that out after lol


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I haven't had Ardbeg in a long time and forgot about it. But this is another super peaty scotch that is priced in your target range. Check it out!

Also, the Balvenie has some honey in it, I believe. It's not my cup of tea, but interesting and popular and should be priced below $40.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Black Bottle is about $35.00 and my local shop carries it. I would highly recomend it if you like the peaty stuff.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Just opened a bottle of Hogshead -- an Islay blend, and I'm impressed. I wouldn't rate it higher than Lagavulin or Talisker or Ardbeg, but for the price ($35) it's right on. Bowmore Legend is also a nice econo Islay.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

for $30, I also really like Old Pulteney


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I've never really had any bad bottles of single malt. Some of the ones that 
have less than 10 years of barrel aging aren't as refined, but still enjoyable.
When I first started drinking single malt, I tended to prefer the subtler flavoured 
one, such as Glenlivet and Glenfiddich. As my tastebuds matured I began to 
enjoy the peaty island malts, and the ones with heavier sherry cask aging more.
You might want to buy a copy of Michael Jackson's Complete Guide to Single 
Malt Scotch. If you buy this book, pay more attention to the flavour 
descriptions, and don't worry too much about the numerical ratings.

So far all of the whiskies that have been recommended are all very good.
A few more to check out would be:
Glenkinchie
Glen Ord
Cardhu
Royal Lochnager
Knockando
Scapa


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Macallan 12 or 18 is my go to scotch. Good and not to expensive.
> 
> Dalmore is also another good one. You may want to try their cigar malt as well.


What's your idea of _not to expensive?_

I was looking at a bottle of the MaCallan 18 year - and it's at $164 here. The 12 year old is at $50.

So the next question is there a big difference between the two? I don't drink Scotch - but was looking for a decent bottle to have on hand for those that do when they come by.

Ron


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

RGD said:


> What's your idea of _not to expensive?_
> 
> I was looking at a bottle of the MaCallan 18 year - and it's at $164 here. The 12 year old is at $50.
> 
> ...


IMHO, the difference between the 12 yo MaCallan and the 18 yo are not very noticeable and unworthy of the additional cost, *unless and I repeat, unless*, you have a very sophisticated palate. The 12 yo is a wonderfull SMS. IMHO, what I just said above, is true of all the other brands as well. Unless you are gifted with a very sophisticated palate, the high-end offerings will not be worthy of their cost.

Johnny


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I usually drink bourbon u ), but when I drink Scotch in the price range you are talking about I like Clynelish 14 year old.

Glenfarclas 12 year is in your wheelhouse and very good, but for a little more scratch the 17 year old really is that much better (as the Kessler bottle says "Smooth as Silk")

http://www.missionliquor.com/Store/...&PNAME=Glenfarclas+17+Year+Old+86+Proof+750ml


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

billybarue said:


> PS - I think Blends are vastly underated. You can't find it in the states and it is hard as he%^ to find it in Great Britain but there is an Islay Blend called "Black Bottle" that is awesome!


I agree with you 100%. IMHO, one of the finest scotch offerings available, is J.W. Black. It's an amazingly complex blend, simply fantastic for a $25 bottle of scotch.

If you want amazing, go with J.W. Blue!

Johnny


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

GLENMORANGIE!!


need i say anymore?






(p.s. my opinion is biased because i love glenmorangie!)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

caskwith said:


> GLENMORANGIE!!
> 
> need i say anymore?
> 
> (p.s. my opinion is biased because i love glenmorangie!)


Yes! You should be saying Glenmorangie Traditional, at least IMHO!!!! 
One of my all time favs, but very hard to come by!

Johnny


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I have placed a few bottles of scotch up for sale or trade on the WTS-WTT Thread! Thinning out the cellar, so to speak.

Johnny


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I agree with you 100%. IMHO, one of the finest scotch offerings available, is J.W. Black. It's an amazingly complex blend, simply fantastic for a $25 bottle of scotch.
> 
> If you want amazing, go with J.W. Blue!
> 
> Johnny


I love blends, JW red is my everyday drink and Black on occasion. The gold is really good, but I've never had the blue or green.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ermo said:


> I love blends, JW red is my everyday drink and Black on occasion. The gold is really good, but I've never had the blue or green.


I drink Black as an "everyday" and Green for special occasion or first drink at a restaurant. Have you tried JW Swing? That stuff is incredible! It has to be the easiest drinking smooth Scotch I have ever tried. Just one ice cube for the Swing at most.

Did you know the JW recommends freezing (for at least 24 hours) JW Gold as the proper way of serving it?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> IMHO, the difference between the 12 yo MaCallan and the 18 yo are not very noticeable and unworthy of the additional cost, *unless and I repeat, unless*, you have a very sophisticated palate. The 12 yo is a wonderfull SMS. IMHO, what I just said above, is true of all the other brands as well. Unless you are gifted with a very sophisticated palate, the high-end offerings will not be worthy of their cost.
> 
> Johnny


I have to disagree some. We do blind Scotch tasting all the time (2-4 times a month), and people who know nothing about Scotch point to the better stuff all the time. Actually, the most popular and liked is usually the 15 yo's. People tend to like them the most over 12, 18, or 21... To me as well, the 15 is the best compromise over aging and smoothness, without banker's mint.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

vince321 said:


> The Islay single malts mentioned in this thread are excellent. The Bowmore Mariner will be in your price range and although inconsistent (at least to my taste buds) represents an excellent value.
> 
> Lagavulin and Laphroaig are big mouthfuls of peat and if you haven't tried them before can take a bit of getting used to. With that being said, Lagavulin 16 yr. is in my opinion, a supreme scotch that also carries a hefty price tag.
> 
> ...


I am fan of Talisker too. Bowmore is incredibly inexpensive around my neighborhood. I think my friend's B&M is an importer.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I have to disagree some. We do blind Scotch tasting all the time (2-4 times a month), and people who know nothing about Scotch point to the better stuff all the time. Actually, the most popular and liked is usually the 15 yo's. People tend to like them the most over 12, 18, or 21... To me as well, the 15 is the best compromise over aging and smoothness, without banker's mint.


Actually, I believe you just confirmed what I said! Per your statement, the 15yo is the most popular in the blind tastings, that you do, over the 18 and 21 yo bottlings. Is that not the point I was trying to make? A 15 yo is not very much of a step above a 12 yo, which we were discussing, however, and 18 yo certainly is and most definetly the 21 yo. They're not as popular, because most of the people taking part in the your blind tastings, do not have a palate that is sophisticated enough to appreciate the older, higher priced bottlings. If you can, try a 25 yo, 30 yo or older bottling (expensive for a blind tasting) in your next blind tasting. I'll bet that most will still be picking the 10 yo, 12 yo and/or 15 yo bottlings over them as well!

Johnny


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

for me
Bowmore
Ardbeg
Mccallans
Glenlivet

those are my go to ones in that price range


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Actually, I believe you just confirmed what I said! Per your statement, the 15yo is the most popular in the blind tastings, that you do, over the 18 and 21 yo bottlings. Is that not the point I was trying to make? A 15 yo is not very much of a step above a 12 yo, which we were discussing, however, and 18 yo certainly is and most definetly the 21 yo.


How much more is a 15 over the 12 on average (% wise)? Yes, maybe I posted an affirmation to your earlier comment? I know, my self, I have tough/ nearly impossible time telling JW Gold from Blue when they are mixed with ice...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> when they are mixed with ice...


HEATHEN!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

If you're looking for participants in a group buy I'd be interested to get in on it too. I'm always looking for something new to try


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> HEATHEN!


Ya ya ya... I use to like Scotch neat.... Just prefer it with ice the last few years. I find the water/ice allows the flavor to come out more with out the alcohol being too pronounced.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Ya ya ya... I use to like Scotch neat.... Just prefer it with ice the last few years. I find the water/ice allows the flavor to come out more with out the alcohol being too pronounced.


I always find the ice just deadens the flavor, I am not above a couple drops of water to open up one that needs it, but no more than that usually


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> I always find the ice just deadens the flavor, I am not above a couple drops of water to open up one that needs it, but no more than that usually


Hmmmm... I usually would do 3 cubes, two fingers. Something like JW Swing, maybe just one cube. I love the JW Gold fozen, served neat.

Will have to heed you advice the next time I am at my friend's house; he has 30 bottle collection. I just keep a bottle of Black.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

the only one i use any water is a cask strenght
other than that i drink it neat


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone else drink Oban? It has come to be one of my favorites lately in that $40 -$60 range.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Buckeye said:


> Does anyone else drink Oban? It has come to be one of my favorites lately in that $40 -$60 range.


yeah me! at your house...remember?


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok... I'm not as familiar with scotch as I am with other spirits so I won't make any suggestions but I am curious as to what is with the huge price discrepency between online and VA/NOLA. Being a VA resident when I look up liquor prices I go to the VA ABC website and the prices I find there are also on par with those in NOLA during the school year. When I looked up the Glenmorangie 10yr on the abc site it was listed at $52.45 (didn't check in NOLA) but when I checked out the mission liquor link that has shown up in this thread they had it listed at $34.99, over 30% less! Why? 

Is buying online typically worthwhile (I see this site does ship to LA)? If so, any suggestions as to where?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

TU09 said:


> Ok... I'm not as familiar with scotch as I am with other spirits so I won't make any suggestions but I am curious as to what is with the huge price discrepency between online and VA/NOLA. Being a VA resident when I look up liquor prices I go to the VA ABC website and the prices I find there are also on par with those in NOLA during the school year. When I looked up the Glenmorangie 10yr on the abc site it was listed at $52.45 (didn't check in NOLA) but when I checked out the mission liquor link that has shown up in this thread they had it listed at $34.99, over 30% less! Why?
> 
> Is buying online typically worthwhile (I see this site does ship to LA)? If so, any suggestions as to where?


In a word....Taxes


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Ya ya ya... I use to like Scotch neat.... Just prefer it with ice the last few years. I find the water/ice allows the flavor to come out more with out the alcohol being too pronounced.


I agree, in general. Most liquor is served too warm anyway, in my opinion, so it doesn't hurt to cool it down. As the ice melts and the temperature moderates, I think the taste improves.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

hi paul...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Rock Star said:


> hi paul...


Hey Fred


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> I always find the ice just deadens the flavor, I am not above a couple drops of water to open up one that needs it, but no more than that usually


I must agree, ice cubes are a no, no according to many experts, including Michael Jackson. There are three reasons for that. One is that ice cubes, unless hand made, so to speak, are usually made from tape water. Tape water has many undesireable elements, one of which, most often, is Chlorine. It will destroy the fine flavor nuances on a quality scotch and/or whiskey or bourbon for that matter, masking many flavor nuances. Second, ice cubes cool the scotch dramatically, which also tends to hide the fine flavor nuances. Third, the ice cubes melt at a slow rate, adding more and more water to the scotch as your sip it. Therefore, the percentage of water to scotch increase second by second, deluting the scotch dramaticaly, in a very short time.

Most experts agree, that the best way to savor a fine scotch or even whiskey or bourbon, is to serve it neat, adding one teaspoon of refrigerated, Purified, Spring Water, per ounce of the beverage (scotch). After adding the water, allow it to sit for a few minutes before drinking. That will allow the scotch to open up and bring out the hidden flavors. The percentage of water can be slightly different, depending on the individuals palate. An example, for me, after trying different combinations, many times, I find that a jigger of scotch (1 & 1/2 ounces) mixed with one tablespoon of refrigerated, purified, spring water works best.

Johnny


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Macallan 12 or 18 is my go to scotch. Good and not to expensive.
> 
> Dalmore is also another good one. You may want to try their cigar malt as well.


I agree that the Macallans are great, but I've only found the 18 year above $100/bottle. If you have a source that provides it for less please please please share.

You may have to go to a store and try sampling.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> and yes group buy was mentioned....I will work one up soon


I'm in!!!


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I would _absolutely_ be interested in a scotch group buy...

:dr


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

For me, my first real scotch was the Glenlivet.
I then discovered Glenmorangie traditional on a trip form England..
that remained the staple for quite a while.
Then we started to experiment..

Kardu was a favorite for a long time, but can't seem to find it anymore.
I've tried teh whole Glenmorangie line, but still prefer their traditional (I gave away my 15yr 'Rare' to a good freind. didn't care for it)
Bowmore are good, along with Lamphorang.

Lagavulin with a drop of spring water is super sweet!
And I 've recently discovered Caol Isla on my last UK trip (Duty Free purchase. And a good gamble!)

My last Lag was with freinds at a bar in TO. We ordered our Lag. then askled for spring water. None. bottled? none. Tap? yeah. We then get the scotch, and there are flies in it! actual littel buggies. We send them back, and get another round. Again, with bugs!! We talk directly to the bar tender, adn inquire as to why we'er getting bugs in our scotch. We got a serve forem a fresh bottle, again with bugs. Turns out, it's poured form one of those automatic dispencer 'auto shot' thingies. It was last used on a fruity liquor, and attracted fruit flies!! We laughed as they tossed the orginal half bottle & the full bottle due to flies!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Have had a bunch of single malts. I have to say the Laphroaig is one of my favorites (Islay). The new Quarter Cask is amazing. It's very rich with flavor. If you like full-bodies, strong, single malts this one is for you. In the same category, Maccallan Cask Strength rates up there along the Laphroiag. Glenmorangie tends to be a little more subdued. In the sub-$40, I had Auchentoshan which was around $25. Kind of mild and buttery. More like a blended whiskey. On the blendeds, Johnny Walker Blue is always good though it doesn't brim with flavor as much as single malts. Any good places to buy these online?


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Out travelling this week I sourced some Black Bottle. It is indeed a great blend of the Islay malts with a great smoky peat character.

Can someone tell me about the Dalmore Cigar Malt? I saw it for the first time at the place where I found the Black and it said it was specially blended to go well with cigars. Not sure what that means. I have had the Dalmore 12 year old and while it was good it didn't blow me away. How does the cigar malt compare and what makes it different?


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

i searched for several years for a scotch i liked. i'm not big on peat so it was difficult. finally found a bar in fell's point baltimore md. called birds of a feather that had a tremendous variety and the owner a great knowledge of them all. since i told her i liked bourbon she suggested the dalmore 12yr and i later tried the dalmore cigar malt, loved them both especially the cigar malt and their both priced in the low $30's.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

JMAC said:


> How does the cigar malt compare and what makes it different?


i find the cigar malt richer and more carmel in flavor than the 12yr. similar to a bourbon with a good deal of heat, not much peat


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I think I made the right choice with the Black Bottle as I prefer the Islay malts and their peatiness.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Scotch - Oban 14 yo*

Tried the Oban 14 yo last night. I don't think the Oban was for me. Not good in retrospect describing it, but it's not the flavor profile I prefer. Maybe one of the Scotch experts can chime in and talk about this Scotch?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Scotch - Oban 14 yo*



mosesbotbol said:


> Tried the Oban 14 yo last night. I don't think the Oban was for me. Not good in retrospect describing it, but it's not the flavor profile I prefer. Maybe one of the Scotch experts can chime in and talk about this Scotch?


Favorite of many of us here. Its a very well rounded scotch, and kind of a good intro to Islays for many. Has some of the peatiness and sea salt falvors that an Islay has, but not as heavy...and also as a highlander exhibits some of the heathery flavors as well.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you guys have a good online source for Black Bottle. I have been dying to pick up a bottle of it. Admittedly I have not done a local search down here in Louisiana.

I am always travelling to NJ/Philly area - any merchants up that way that carry it. Oh yea, I won't be able to carry it back on the plane. I will just have to leave it where I work up there.

Appreciate it - Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Drank some Glenlivet 21 yr old. Unbelievable great.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SD Beerman said:


> Drank some Glenlivet 21 yr old. Unbelievable great.


Thanks Larry, it was unbelievably smooth. :al


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> Drank some Glenlivet 21 yr old. Unbelievable great.


Best darn scotch I've ever had 
cheers Larry:al :al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> Drank some Glenlivet 21 yr old. Unbelievable great.





galaga said:


> Thanks Larry, it was unbelievably smooth. :al





SDmate said:


> Best darn scotch I've ever had
> cheers Larry:al :al


Yep. What they said. Just out-f__king-standing. 
Good scotch, good cigars and good friends. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Do you guys have a good online source for Black Bottle. I have been dying to pick up a bottle of it.
> BillyBarue


Never heard of it. Who makes it?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

It's a blend of Islays. I thought it was only available in the UK, but guys toward the beginning of this thread let me know it is available stateside.

Not sure who blends or distributes it.

I love Islays and I love blends. I had it once in the UK and loved it.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Do you guys have a good online source for Black Bottle. I have been dying to pick up a bottle of it. Admittedly I have not done a local search down here in Louisiana.
> 
> I am always travelling to NJ/Philly area - any merchants up that way that carry it. Oh yea, I won't be able to carry it back on the plane. I will just have to leave it where I work up there.
> 
> ...


Might want to contact Bayway if your ever in Northern NJ. They have tons of Scotch and Id imagine they have Black Bottle. Its in Elizabeth NJ, a minute or two drive from Newark Airport.

Bayway World of Liquor
Elizabeth, NJ
(908) 353-6300

If you are ever in NYC I can direct you to several stores which sell Black Bottle. Astor Wines (downtown), Park Avenue Liquor (midtown), and Gotham Wines (upper west side) to name a few. I believe Astor and Park Ave also have online stores as well.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> I always keep a bottle of Balvenie doublewood in my cabinet. I turned Jerry onto it, he's hooked.:al


There ya go, that's one of my favorite scotches, by now, and it's only a little over $40 each.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> HEATHEN!


I find a good 12-15 year Scotch really opens up with a little diet coke in it.
:r :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

cigar no baka said:


> I find a good 12-15 year Scotch really opens up with a little diet coke in it.
> :r :r


You ain't lived until you cut it with a splash of Tab.

T


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

OMG I make the best Scotchmopolitans. They espiecially kick ass when I make them with really old scotch!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Curiosity got the best of me and I bought a bottle of the Dalmore Cigar Malt. It is very good but very different from other Scotches.

I'm not sure what I was expecting but this is a smooth drinking Scotch with an excellent finish and aftertaste. There is a lot of coffe and caramel sweetness in the nose and on the initial sip. The finish is very oaky and the aftertaste is oaky with a hint of peat. Very unique.

I liked this one quite a bit more than the regular Dalmore.:2


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I find a good 12-15 year Scotch really opens up with a little diet coke in it.
> :r :r


25 year old Macallan is awesome with Pepsi.....kinda hard to find though:al


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Glenmorangie Port wood finish would be my first choice.

It might be a bit more then you want to pay most places. Trader Joe's usually has it for around $30.00 a fifth.

Be well,

Demented


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> 25 year old Macallan is awesome with Pepsi.....kinda hard to find though:al


That's pre-mixed? Awesome.

:r


----------



## JeremyS06 (Nov 9, 2006)

grinch said:


> I'm looking for opinions on good $30-$40 range single malts. Islay, Highland, Speyside, Lowland.....all included. I really want to have some choices to try this fall and winter. Thanks for your comments!


Laphroaig 10 yr should be available for about 40-42


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> 25 year old Macallan is awesome with Pepsi.....kinda hard to find though:al


You can find Pepsi anywhere.


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> 25 year old Macallan is awesome with Pepsi.....kinda hard to find though:al


youre kidding about the pepsi right?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

The more I drink the more I learn. Anyone have a clearer understanding of the four regions. As I understand the four regions are Islay, Lowland, Highland (includes Speyside) and Campbeltown. But many consider Speyside a legitimate region though existing within Highland, and don't even mention Campbeltown.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

MadAl said:


> The more I drink the more I learn. Anyone have a clearer understanding of the four regions. As I understand the four regions are Islay, Lowland, Highland (includes Speyside) and Campbeltown. But many consider Speyside a legitimate region though existing within Highland, and don't even mention Campbeltown.


According to the experts, such as Michael Jackson, and others, there are actually five regions. They are: The Lowlands, The Highlands, Spayside, The Islands and Campbletown.

Johnny


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for the info, Johnny. 

Had a Glenkinchie last week, put another on my list.


----------

